# chest problems!!!!



## jackdaddy (Dec 9, 2014)

I have been working out steadily since I've joined this site. I don't post a lot mainly because I don't have much knowledge about diet,cycles,etc. Which brings me to yet another question, is there any work outs that build your chest faster than others or at least work the muscles harder? Every day I'm in gym no matter what I do db fly's and incline bench. If I'm missing something the info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lightweight (Dec 9, 2014)

You said your doing db flys and incline everyday? I would say you need to give your chest breaks. You build muscle during the repair/rest you give them. Lifting heavier should help you start building a larger chest.


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 9, 2014)

Just did push day all i do for chest is flat bench and fly's. I also do close grip bench but thats part of my tricep work. i usually stick to 1 compound and 1 isolation for each muscle group hasn't failed me yet. Diet and rest maybe you need to check that. I should also mention that every now and again i will switch up and do incline dumbbell press in place of flat bench. around 4 sets in the 4-6 rep range for compounds and 10-13 and even higher for isolation. there really isnt a "faster" muscle building lift just ones that work best for your particular morphology. pick a couple of lifts and do them for a few weeks then switch it up. pick the lifts that you could "feel" the most.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 9, 2014)

Takes years not months...


----------



## Yaya (Dec 9, 2014)

Push ups and dips


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 9, 2014)

Like they said... If you're doing it every single day then stop that. You're not giving yourself time to rest/build. Do once a week... twice if its a lagging part and you spread the workouts out (not 2 days in a row).

If you've been using the same exact routine then change that up a bit every few weeks... if you're not charting your progress and increasing weight then changing your rep range can also help too. I will switch from high rep to low rep and vice versa... or lower your rest periods between sets.

Lots of incline, DB & machine flys, cable flys, dips (like yaya said), log carrys...

**Everything everyone is saying is based on the presumption that you're not eating like a hummingbird and you're getting more than a few hours sleep each night


----------



## cast iron and ss (Jan 27, 2015)

supersett chest and back. bp and tbar, incline and dbell row, HEAVY dbell flies and bent barbelll rows. 4 sets min.


----------

